# ich5r ata_piix kernel upgrade 2.6.29 missing sata disk

## o0the_llama0o

Today I upgraded my kernel from 2.6.16-gentoo-r13 to 2.6.29-gentoo-r5

... and lost an sata hard disk

i have 3 disks:

 - 40GB (ATA) -> hda

- 120GB (SATA) -> sda

- 120GB (SATA) -> sdb

I used to have everything functioning (fdisk -l showed all disks), is are relevant parts of my working kernel  config and lspci

grep SATA .config:

```

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

```

grep PIIX .config:

```

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

```

lspci | grep ICH:

```

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5R) SATA Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.1 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.1 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

```

I noticed there were some changes in the kernel config when I upgraded to 2.6.29

At first I went with the defaults but I could only read from the ATA (hda) and only

the first SATA (sda) drive. I figured I had to enable ata_piix for ich5r support

grep PIIX .config:

```

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

```

but my system hangs (for a very long time) during boot trying to probe that 2nd SATA drive

and eventually fails to recognize it (it also hangs for about a minute later waiting for uevents, may be related?). fdisk -l does not show the second SATA device.

I've looked around and apparently there are similar problems but not quite the same.

I followed the guide on https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4570091.html#4570091

without success. I've tried playing with noapic and force_pcs=1 force_pcs=2 options with no success either.

I found an ubuntu forum where a similar problem was mentioned and fixed by buying an SATA II cable,

but I don't think that's my problem since booting the old 2.6.16-gentoo-r13 kernel works fine

however id like to keep upgrading my kernel

let me know if i should post anything else

----------

## NeddySeagoon

o0the_llama0o,

Your kernel is confused. CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y is the old IDE driver for the PATA part of the ICH5R chipset. CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y is the libata driver for both the SATA and PATA parts of your chipset.

Its time to give up on the old IDE kernel branch and use libata for both PATA and SATA.

This configuration has been tested on your chipset.

----------

## o0the_llama0o

Thanks for helping me out,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Your kernel is confused. CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y is the old IDE driver for the PATA part of the ICH5R chipset. CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y is the libata driver for both the SATA and PATA parts of your chipset. 
> 
> 

 

So in my new kernel .config i dont have those, I've tried the guide you mentioned but I still have problems. I'll try again and post my whole new .config, maybe something is left over from before that I can't find.

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.29-gentoo-r5

# Sat Jul 11 15:41:23 2009

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

# CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_NS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_OPROFILE_IBS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

# CONFIG_X86_PAE is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

# CONFIG_X86_PAT is not set

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOOLPC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC is not set

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4 is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY=y

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB3_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFC is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_QDI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND_VLB is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_NO_FLOW_CTRL is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_CLR_ICINTSTAT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_COMMON_ERR is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC9420 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

# CONFIG_ATL2 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=m

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3_DEPENDS=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_ENIC is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_NIU is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_EN is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2X is not set

# CONFIG_QLGE is not set

# CONFIG_SFC is not set

# CONFIG_BE2NET is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=y

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMIZE is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

# CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS is not set

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=m

# CONFIG_USB_M5602 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV06XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_CONEX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_ETOMS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_FINEPIX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_MARS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV519 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV534 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC207 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC7311 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SONIXB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SONIXJ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA501 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA505 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA506 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA508 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA561 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_STK014 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SUNPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_T613 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_TV8532 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_VC032X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_ZC3XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

# CONFIG_RADIO_CADET is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SI470X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MR800 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TEA5764 is not set

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTS64 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

# CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_ISA=y

# CONFIG_SND_ADLIB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SC6000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIRO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_HID_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

# CONFIG_GREENASIA_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may also be needed;

#

#

# see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_TC1100_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_REGISTER_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=1024

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NOP_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_RING_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_TRACING=y

#

# Tracers

#

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_DYNAMIC_PRINTK_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

#

# Digest

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586 is not set

#

# Compression

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

#

# Random Number Generation

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

# CONFIG_LGUEST is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

# CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF is not set

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

Results: booted up, probed or something for a long time (I took a shower), i got to the login prompt, but fdisk -l still doesn't show my sata disk. Is there a way to check if the kernel sees the disk connected but udev doesn't recognize it? I ask because earlier I booted specifying an invalid root= kernel option but before panicking it provided me a list of possible partitions and all disks were present. after changing my grub.conf and fstab and rebooting i still dont have a /dev/sdc

----------

## NeddySeagoon

o0the_llama0o,

That looks good. From the top of the config file you have

```
 # Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.29-gentoo-r5

# Sat Jul 11 15:41:23 2009 
```

the time and date are when the file was written, so any kernel build from that file must have that time stamp or later.

What is the timestamp in 

```
uname -a
```

It must not be earlier than  Sat Jul 11 15:41:23 2009 or you are not running the kernel that came from that .config file.

----------

## o0the_llama0o

uname -a:

```

Linux hotgirl 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #10 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jul 11 15:42:16 PDT 2009 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

I will be visiting a friend out of town for today and maybe tomorrow, so I will have to wait to test new solutions until I get back, but I should be able to check back for new posts

----------

## NeddySeagoon

o0the_llama0o,

You no longer have any /dev/hd ... devices.

Did you update your /etc/fstab ?

fdisk should not care - it should find all your device nodes in /dev

What does 

```
ls /dev/sd?
```

show?

----------

## o0the_llama0o

ls /dev/sd?

```

/dev/sda /dev/sdb

```

there should be a /dev/sdc as well

----------

## o0the_llama0o

I just took a quick look at a boot log from the kernel (2.6.29-gentoo-r5) that I'm trying to use

and compared it to my old working kernel 2.6.26-gentoo-r13 boot log.

Here is what I picked out as the relevant information:

```

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.12

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl scsi0 : ata_piix

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl scsi1 : ata_piix

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata1.00: ATA-5: WDC WD400JB-00ENA0, 05.03E05, max UDMA/100

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata1.00: 78165360 sectors, multi 16: LBA 

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD400JB-00EN 05.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 78165360 512-byte hardware sectors: (40.0 GB/37.2 GiB)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 78165360 512-byte hardware sectors: (40.0 GB/37.2 GiB)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl scsi2 : ata_piix

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl scsi3 : ata_piix

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc000 ctl 0xc400 bmdma 0xd000 irq 18

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc800 ctl 0xcc00 bmdma 0xd008 irq 18

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata3.00: ATA-6: WDC WD1200JB-00DUA3, 75.13B75, max UDMA/100

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata3.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata3.00: applying bridge limits

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1200JB-00D 75.1 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors: (120 GB/111 GiB)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors: (120 GB/111 GiB)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sdb: unknown partition table

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: qc timeout (cmd 0x27)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: failed to read native max address (err_mask=0x4)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: HPA support seems broken, skipping HPA handling

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: configured for UDMA/100

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1200JB-00D 75.1 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors: (120 GB/111 GiB)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors: (120 GB/111 GiB)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sdc:<3>ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: soft resetting link

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: configured for UDMA/100

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: EH complete

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: limiting speed to UDMA/66:PIO4

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: soft resetting link

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: configured for UDMA/66

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: EH complete

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: limiting speed to UDMA/33:PIO4

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: soft resetting link

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: EH complete

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: soft resetting link

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: EH complete

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: soft resetting link

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: EH complete

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: soft resetting link

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Sense Key : 0xb [current] [descriptor]

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl 72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl 00 00 00 00 

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: EH complete

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: soft resetting link

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: EH complete

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: soft resetting link

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: EH complete

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: soft resetting link

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: EH complete

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: soft resetting link

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: EH complete

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: soft resetting link

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: EH complete

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: soft resetting link

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Sense Key : 0xb [current] [descriptor]

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl 72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl 00 00 00 00 

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl unable to read partition table

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4: EH complete

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

```

The part where ata4 is being probed takes like 6 min, 

And the following is the relevant section for booting with the old

2.6.16-gentoo-r13 kernel that works correctly:

```

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ICH5: chipset revision 2

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl Probing IDE interface ide0...

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl hda: WDC WD400JB-00ENA0, ATA DISK drive

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl Probing IDE interface ide1...

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl Probing IDE interface ide1...

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl hda: max request size: 128KiB

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl hda: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl hda: cache flushes not supported

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 >

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl libata version 1.20 loaded.

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC000 ctl 0xC402 bmdma 0xD000 irq 16

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC800 ctl 0xCC02 bmdma 0xD008 irq 16

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:003f

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ata1: dev 0 ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors: LBA48

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ata1(0): applying bridge limits

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl scsi0 : ata_piix

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:003f

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ata2: dev 0 ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors: LBA48

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ata2(0): applying bridge limits

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl scsi1 : ata_piix

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1200JB-00D  Rev: 75.1

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1200JB-00D  Rev: 75.1

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl sda: Write Protect is off

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl sda: Write Protect is off

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl sda: unknown partition table

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl SCSI device sdb: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl sdb: Write Protect is off

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl SCSI device sdb: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl sdb: Write Protect is off

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl sdb: sdb1 sdb2

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Jul 13 04:48:26 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

```

The trouble starts with the line

```

Jul 13 02:48:32 hotgirl ata4.00: qc timeout (cmd 0x27)

```

I also noticed that my clock is like 5 hrs fast

----------

## NeddySeagoon

o0the_llama0o,

dev/hda has become /dev/sda and your two SATA drives have been bumped down the numbering system.

so /dev/sda has become /dev/sdb

and /dev/sdb has become /dev/sdc.

One of your SATA drives has no partition table. That means its new and unused or part of a raid0 fakeraid set.

Probing ata4 (/dev/sdc) takes so long as it fails and the kernel does retries at successivly lower data transfer rates, until it eventually gives up saying I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0, so the kernel cannot read sector 0, where the partition table is.

Thats odd, as the same driver works for that device when you use the old IDE driver for your PATA drive.

That points to a kernel issue, since we know your hardware is good. 

Please reconfigure  2.6.29-gentoo-r5 to use the old PATA driver for your PATA and the new libata driver for the SATA drives.

The object of this is to reproduce the old behaviour with the new kernel.

Have you ever edited the kernel .config file without using make menuconfig?

That leads to some very strange hard to diagnose errors.

----------

## o0the_llama0o

So I should do something like this: (old drivers)

```

  x x                                      <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->  

                                                                     --- ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

  x x                                                                      *** Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives ***

  x x                                                                [ ]   Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)

  x x                                                                <*>   generic ATA/ATAPI disk support 

  x x                                                                [*]     ATA disk support   

  x x                                                                [*]   legacy /proc/ide/ support                                                                                                    

  x x                                                                <*>   Intel PIIX/ICH chipsets

```

  and new:

```

  x x                                     <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

  x x                                                                --- Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers   

  x x                                                                [*]   ATA ACPI Support 

  x x                                                                [*]   SATA Port Multiplier

  x x                                                                [*]   ATA SFF support

  x x                                                                <*>     Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support           

```

heres the .config (and i reposted the older working one for comparison)

grep PIIX /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/.config

```

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

```

grep PIIX /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13/.config

```

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

```

grep COMBINED /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/.config

```

```

grep COMBINED /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13/.config

```

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

```

I don't remember modifying a kernel config without using make menuconfig. what i usually do is copy my old config over and then make menuconfig to make sure new options are configured correctly and see if anything has been deleted. I noticed that the sata support for my chip moved from being in scsi low level drivers to its own sata category.

----------

## o0the_llama0o

here are the results

ls /dev/hd?

```

/dev/hda

```

ls /dev/sd?

```

/dev/sda

```

... and the relevant part of the bootlog (sda and sdb)

```

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1200JB-00D 75.1 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors: (120 GB/111 GiB)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors: (120 GB/111 GiB)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sda: unknown partition table

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: qc timeout (cmd 0x27)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: failed to read native max address (err_mask=0x4)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: HPA support seems broken, skipping HPA handling

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1200JB-00D 75.1 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors: (120 GB/111 GiB)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors: (120 GB/111 GiB)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sdb:<3>ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: soft resetting link

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: EH complete

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: limiting speed to UDMA/66:PIO4

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: soft resetting link

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: configured for UDMA/66

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: EH complete

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: limiting speed to UDMA/33:PIO4

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: soft resetting link

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: EH complete

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: soft resetting link

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: EH complete

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: soft resetting link

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: EH complete

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: soft resetting link

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Sense Key : 0xb [current] [descriptor]

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl 72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl 00 00 00 00 

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: EH complete

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: soft resetting link

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: EH complete

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: soft resetting link

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: EH complete

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: soft resetting link

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: EH complete

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: soft resetting link

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: EH complete

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: soft resetting link

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: EH complete

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: soft resetting link

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Sense Key : 0xb [current] [descriptor]

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl 72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl 00 00 00 00 

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl unable to read partition table

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: EH complete

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

... etc etc etc ...

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: cmd c8/00:20:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 16384 in

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: soft resetting link

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: EH complete

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: cmd c8/00:20:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 16384 in

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: soft resetting link

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: EH complete

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: cmd c8/00:20:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 16384 in

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: soft resetting link

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: EH complete

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: cmd c8/00:20:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 16384 in

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: soft resetting link

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: EH complete

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: cmd c8/00:20:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 16384 in

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: soft resetting link

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: EH complete

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: cmd c8/00:20:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 16384 in

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: soft resetting link

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Sense Key : 0xb [current] [descriptor]

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl 72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl 00 00 00 00 

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 1

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 2

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 3

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2: EH complete

```

so it still hung... and that last disk is still missed... 

```

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: qc timeout (cmd 0x27)

Jul 14 00:15:44 hotgirl ata2.00: failed to read native max address (err_mask=0x4)

```

although it looks like the kernel tried a little harder/longer to get it to work

----------

## krinn

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> o0the_llama0o,
> 
> One of your SATA drives has no partition table. That means its new and unused or part of a raid0 fakeraid set.
> 
> Probing ata4 (/dev/sdc) takes so long as it fails and the kernel does retries at successivly lower data transfer rates, until it eventually gives up saying I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0, so the kernel cannot read sector 0, where the partition table is.
> ...

 

no neddy, he says the drive (previously /dev/sdb) was doing the error from start. Now sdc is doing it

the old PATA driver was working for the only PATA drive he have and it's the 40gb, with the new driver, that drive still work as expect.

I think you've lost who is who, and because of that next quote is wrong too  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> That points to a kernel issue, since we know your hardware is good. 

 

Finally not, as the drive reproduce the same behavior, i personnaly think it's hardware issue (people only trust SMART status of a drive to admit it's a breakage, i'm not).

It could just be the cable too, he should disconnect working drive (that have no partition anyway) and plug the bad drive with the cable of the other drive (the good one, is that clear?).

----------

## o0the_llama0o

I'm not convinced its hardware because I can still boot a 2.6.16-gentoo-r13 kernel with old drivers and see my disks. I am running fake raid as I dual boot with windows xp sometimes but right now I think the problem is below that since the kernel hangs way before dmraid starts (actually I have it disabled right now so I can be sure it doesn't get in the way) something must have changed in the way the drivers detect disks between

the two versions.

2.6.16-gentoo-r13 kernel with

```

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y 

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y 

```

ls /dev/hd?

```

/dev/hda

```

ls /dev/sd?

```

/dev/sda      /dev/sdb

```

where hda is the 40GB, sda is the first 120GB and sdb is the second 120GB.  does not hang on boot

2.6.29-gentoo-r5 with

```

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y 

```

ls /dev/hd?

```

/dev/hda

```

ls /dev/sd?

```

/dev/sda

```

where hda is the 40GB and sda is the 120GB that plays nice (we're missing sdb, the second 120GB).  takes a very long time to boot

2.6.29-gentoo-r5 with

```

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

```

ls /dev/hd?

```

```

ls /dev/sd?

```

/dev/sda      /dev/sdb

```

where sda is the 40GB and sdb is the 120GB that plays nice (we're missing sdc, the second 120GB). takes a very long time to boot

----------

## NeddySeagoon

o0the_llama0o,

I don't think its hardware either as its ok on one kernel but not another.

That points to kernel but I'm at a loss to know what.

----------

## o0the_llama0o

maybe its magically fixed in the new 2.6.30 kernel... i will try that later tonight

----------

